

Ask HN: Who would hire a non-EU foreign Ruby developer in Berlin? - ohthrowaway

Hällo, HackerNews!<p>I&#x27;m an Argentinian software developer traveling across Germany (and a little bit of Austria) for about a month now, crashing at a friend&#x27;s house in Kreuzberg, Berlin. I must say, I fell in love with this land and its people (sorry -- I might be exaggerating a little bit; it&#x27;s more like I am flabbergasted by mayhaps the more positively contrasting cultural experience I&#x27;ve ever had, so please, bear with my uncontrolled excitement).<p>In a nutshell: I want to stay here, <i>properly</i> (e.g. I want to apply for the BlueCard). My situation is that I&#x27;m a non-UE foreign (waiting for my Italian citizenship for almost six months, now) with some savings that I&#x27;m willing to spend completely in this necessary adventure. From what I&#x27;ve read, I think I have three to four months here in Berlin with my not-so limited budget.<p>I&#x27;ve asked around, visited some job boards (epitomized by berlinstartupjobs.com) and some Facebook groups; also, I&#x27;ve digged hours into the HN archive for valuable information on this particular subject (namely, wanting to move to Berlin while looking for a job).<p>So, finally, my question is: Who else is hiring Ruby developers currently in Berlin? I&#x27;ve been happily working as a Ruby developer (mostly with -but no limited to- Ruby on Rails projects) for the last two years and I&#x27;d love to meet you. :-)<p>I&#x27;ve considered freelancing but it&#x27;s most definitely not what I want for me. I don&#x27;t need money right now, so I prefer to spend my time programming, studying and getting to know better Berlin in this rather awkward winter.<p>Thanks a lot for reading this.
======
tlubinski
I listed a few companies here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7227917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7227917)

not sure, if they all work with Ruby though.

~~~
ohthrowaway
Thanks a lot. :-)

------
albertoprb
Sponsorpay

~~~
ohthrowaway
Thanks for replying, albertoprb. I already wrote some lines to the Sponsorpay
guys. They seem really, really cool. I hope they have the chance to read them
next week.

